# TinderBloom covers- anybody have one?



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a Kindle case made by TinderBloom on etsy? I'm maybe thinking of getting one to replace my Kate Spade cover that caused rebooting. They're very pretty. I'm thinking of this case:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/66763702/leather-kindle-book-style-case









But with they design from this sleeve (the maker says they can put another bookplate design on the cover):
http://www.etsy.com/listing/62224064/personalized-kindle-case-ex-libris


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Love the outside design, but I don't care for those straps on the inside.  Wonder if you could remove them, or have it made without them, and use velcro?


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love the outside design, but I don't care for those straps on the inside. Wonder if you could remove them, or have it made without them, and use velcro?


Hmm, that's a good idea.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The inside of it looks like it might be wool.  Wonder how well velcro sticks to that?  Wonder if he could make it with vinyl or something else inside?


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I sent the seller an email asking if they could make a cover without the straps and if adhesive velcro would stick to the inner material. I also asked if a cover could be made with velcro sewn in, if it wouldn't stick.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good idea!  They should be willing to work with you, since it looks like it's handmade.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, the maker is willing to make one with velcro sewn in! She didn't know how popular an option that might be, so I told her to poke around over here sometime. I know there was a lot of disappointed Oberon fans when they stopped making Kindle covers with velcro, so she might be able to find some more buyers.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That is so pretty, I really love it. Agree about the straps though, awesome that they can make it without.


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

ScaryMerry said:


> Yep, the maker is willing to make one with velcro sewn in! She didn't know how popular an option that might be, so I told her to poke around over here sometime. I know there was a lot of disappointed Oberon fans when they stopped making Kindle covers with velcro, so she might be able to find some more buyers.


Wow, that's great! Please post pics when yours arrives! I haven't upgraded to a K3, and have more than enough covers for my K2, but when I do upgrade, I'd be very interested in one of these if it had velcro.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, that's beautiful! What an ingenious idea too!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

gregruns said:


> It's pretty, although the straps inside look kinda thrown together real quick....sorry.


Yeah, I kind of agree. That's why I asked if velcro was available.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with the others..those straps need some work...but the cover is so cute.


----------

